# Gitarrencover



## cErIaTz (3. April 2011)

hallo liebe Buffedfreunde 

Da das hier ein Musikforum ist dachte ich mir ich poste doch mal ein Gitarrencover das ich frisch gemacht habe und ich würde euch gerne fragen was ihr davon haltet
Allerdings muss ich eines dazu sagen

1. Ich spiele erst seit ca 5-6 Monaten aktiv Gitarre

und 

2. Ich habe noch nie Unterricht genommen

viel Spaß beim schauen *grins*

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ldNfe4HR2aA


----------



## Ol@f (4. April 2011)

Mal 'ne kleine Kritik:
Du solltest das Stück langsamer spielen oder langsamer üben und dann mit der Zeit schneller werden. Im Moment hört man auf jeden Fall raus, dass das Stück noch zu schnell für dich ist. 
Dabei solltest du noch auf paar weitere Sachen genau achten:
Du musst im Takt bleiben!
Sauberes Spielen!
Übergänge zwischen zwei Riffs üben, sodass da keine kleinen Pausen entstehen!
Gerade am Anfang merkt man, dass die Töne zu abgehackt klingen. Das heißt, den Ton so lang wie möglich halten(,jedoch Takt & Rhythmus einhalten)!

Ich nehme mal an, dass du Tabs nutzt. Wenn möglich hol dir GuitarPro (gibt es auch eine 30Tage Testversion). Dann üb den Song mal auf 50% des Originaltempos. Das wird dir wahrscheinlich sogar viel zu langsam vorkommen. Achte jedoch, dass alles perfekt gespielt wird.(Extrem) langsames Spielen schult das Taktgefühl ziemlich gut. Darüber hinaus verbessert sich die Bewegung der rechten Hand und der Finger.  Wenn du das auf dem Tempo perfekt spielen kannst, stell das Tempo um 5 - 10 bpm schneller ein und üb solange bis es wieder perfekt läuft. Das wiederholst du bis zum Originaltempo.


Für 5 bis 6 Monate ist das aber nicht allzu schlecht. Da hab ich deutlich schlimmere Sachen gehört.


----------



## NexxLoL (5. April 2011)

Als Gratisalternative zu Guitar Pro kann ich nur Tux Guitar empfehlen. Ich weiß nur jetzt gerade nicht, ob man dort auch das Tempo einstellen kann :/


----------



## cErIaTz (5. April 2011)

danke^^

also ich finde das jetzt nicht allzu abgehackt^^ das am anfang bzw das mainriff sind ja mehr oder weniger kurze töne^^


----------

